# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  qmake و cmake چیست؟

## hosseinam1370

دوستان من در نت مطالبی در مورد cmake , qmake  خوندم ، ولی نفهمیدم اینا چی هستند دقیقا،

میشه یکم درمورد این دوتا توضیح بدین ، که چیکار میکنن و آیا میشه با نوشتن کد اینا رو تغییر داد و هر چی دیگه؟!!


با تشکر.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> دوستان من در نت مطالبی در مورد cmake , qmake  خوندم ، ولی نفهمیدم اینا چی هستند دقیقا،
> 
> میشه یکم درمورد این دوتا توضیح بدین ، که چیکار میکنن و آیا میشه با نوشتن کد اینا رو تغییر داد و هر چی دیگه؟!!
> 
> 
> با تشکر.


سلام راجب این دو قبلا توضیح داده شده :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ighlight=qmake

و

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ighlight=qmake

----------

